# Help! Best nude or pale lip for NC25/30



## miss_supra (Nov 19, 2007)

I am an NC25/30 and I am looking for a pale lip or nude lip. To get an idea of what I am talking about I love wearing underage because it is nice and light for smokey eye.

Please recommend a gloss, lipstick or combination of l/g and l/s. Thanks <3


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 20, 2007)

Stripdown lip liner with Underplay lipstick is a great combo for a perfect nude lip.


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2007)

I love Babied liplacquer, or Prr lipglass. Myth lipstick is also very nude.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you girls!!!


----------



## Jayne (Nov 20, 2007)

Prr l/g ; florabundance l/g ; truth & light (LE) l/g ; Flowerosophy (LE) l/g.

Saplicious l/g. 

Freckletone l/s ; Hug me l/s ; high tea l/s ; All Revealing (LE) l/s. 

Bare (slimshine) and Flattering (Mattene).


----------



## Dani (Nov 20, 2007)

I use Fleshpot Lipstick (prostore only) with Babied Liplaquer


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 20, 2007)

NARS Honolulu Honey is a rich honey nude, Barbarella is a peachy nude, Blonde Venus is a creamy pink nude, Napoli is an apricot nude, Sexual Healing is a sheer light gold frosted nude, and Viva Las Vegas is sheer and golder still.These are really popular colors in Honolulu!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 21, 2007)

I 2nd Bare s/s, and I recently acquired Politely Pink l/s through a swap and love it!


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 21, 2007)

im a nw30 and myth is the perfect nude on me i have quite red lips naturally and this covers that

... and c-thru lipglass is what i would reccomend for a gloss.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2007)

Barely Lit Lipstick, Masque Lipstick, C-Thru Lipglass, Prrr Lipglass, Jubilee Lipstick, Underage Lipglass.  HTH!


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you girls!! I ended up buying myth l/s, prr l/g, subculture l/l and wildly lush p/g


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Thank you girls!! I ended up buying myth l/s, prr l/g, subculture l/l and wildly lush p/g_

 
It looked soo pretty on you yesterday


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 19, 2008)

myth lipstick and florabundance lip glass is the prettiest pale pinky lip color for pale chicks like you and me! you'll love it, its my staple for life and it looks hot with smokey eyes


----------

